#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  simultaan geluid tijdens parade

## flurk

Ik ben op zoek naar een manier om simultaan geluid te krijgen op een parade. Even schetsen.
Parade bestaat uit een 16 tal wagens, elk met generator en geluidsinstallatie.
Tussen de wagens kunnen nog andere groepen komen naargelang de plaats van de parade. In zijn geheel kan dit uitrekken tot ongeveer een 800m.
Nu is het zo dat op alle wagens eenzelfde muzieklijn afspeelt, al dan niet aangevuld met specifieke geluiden ( treingeluiden bij de locomotief bv.).
Als dit simultaan is komt het geheel mooier over en is dit ook minder lastig voor zowel figuranten,medewerkers als toeschouwers.
We hebben al verschillende toestellen en systemen geprobeerd:
wave-player die allen samen worden gestart: na een kwartier zit je toch met een delay
Dit jaar hebben we geprobeerd met een IEM systeem aangevuld met booster van 10 watt maar ook dit lijkt niet de ideale manier. Het zendbereik is soms te klein en in het centrum van de stad is dit toch moeilijk te realiseren ( wave-player stond midden parade,zender 10 watt naar voor,en zender 10 watt naar achter).
Het systeem moet flexibel zijn ( volgorde van de parade kan aangepast worden tot net voor de start). We zijn nooit langer dan een paar uur op dezelfde plaats ( dus grote montages zijn door tijdsgebrek niet mogelijk). We toeren zowel in Belgie als in Nederland en Frankrijk ( volgend jaar komt Duitsland erbij).
Ook de tunes moeten makkelijk te veranderen zijn ( naargelang de klant...).
Dus mijn vraag: kent iemand en firma (liefst uit Belgie)die dit aankan?We zouden het systeem aankopen.

----------


## jakobjan

Ik weet dat Pascal Versnel   FACILITAIR- SOUND- LIGHT- TOURS - Home zo iets gelijks al eens gedaan heeft bij de A1GP in Zandvoort..

Hij zit dan wel in noord nederland,  maar je zou hem allicht eens kunnen bellen..

----------


## MusicXtra

Plaatselijke lokale omroep vragen of ze het uit willen zenden, op iedere wagen een tuner en dat uitversterken.

----------


## flurk

> Plaatselijke lokale omroep vragen of ze het uit willen zenden, op iedere wagen een tuner en dat uitversterken.



Dat wordt om 2 reden nogal moeilijk.
Onze klanten situeren zich ook in de media( TV stations).
En we houden het graag zelf in de hand. Stel je voor dat er opeens een nieuwsflash tussenkomt, of een reclameboodschap....
Dit hadden zelf al ondezocht. :Smile:

----------


## T_Sound

Familiepark Slagharen heeft hetzelfde principe als wat jullie willen.

Een aantal wagens, zenders erop en muziekspelen. Doormiddel van een audio switch/2kanaals mixer, kun je dus extra specifieke geluiden per wagen realiseren.

Bel eens naar de technische dienst daar, misschien kunnen hun je verder helpen.

Helaas zijn er bijna geen legale-vrije VHF frequenties meer (ivm digitenne e.d.), want VHF draagt verder dan UHF, maar is dan wel weer storingsgevoeliger.

Of eventueel een straalzender gebruiken met meerdere ontvangers voor die frequentie. Dat is dan wel mono (tenzij je nieuwe duurdere systemen gebruikt), maar je draagt wel een kilometer of 5. MET obstakels!
T_Sound

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat wordt om 2 reden nogal moeilijk.
> Onze klanten situeren zich ook in de media( TV stations).
> En we houden het graag zelf in de hand. Stel je voor dat er opeens een nieuwsflash tussenkomt, of een reclameboodschap....
> Dit hadden zelf al ondezocht.



Vond het idee wel briljant van mezelf :Cool: 
Andere mogelijkheid is om de bron ergens op één van de middelste wagens te plaatsen en vervolgens op bijvoorbeeld de 4e en de 12e wagen het signaal opnieuw via een IEM zender op een ander kanaal te verzenden. In feite krijg je dan dus een soort steunzenders.

----------


## T_Sound

Is het dan niet zo dat er eventuele delay's kunnen ontstaan omdat de eerste IEM wel verder doordraagt dan die 4e en 12e, maar er op die wagens Wel extra steun zenders geplaatst worden, dat wanneer de 3e wagen het signaal van de 4 wagen oppakt, maar ook nog wat van de middelste wagen, met de "moeder" zender, dat er dan een vertraging onstaat? Of heb ik dit mis?

----------


## moderator

ja, heel relevant ook..zeker omdat je door de afstand die eerdere wagens niet meer hoort...

----------


## T_Sound

ik bedoel dus in mijn voorbeeld een delay of dubbel geluid tussen wagen 3 en 4 (waar op 4 de ondersteuningszender staat en dat wagen 3 de signalen van die zender pakt EN die van de hoofdzender).

Maargoed als het niet relevant is dan laat ik het wel zo.

----------


## flurk

> Familiepark Slagharen heeft hetzelfde principe als wat jullie willen.
> 
> Een aantal wagens, zenders erop en muziekspelen. Doormiddel van een audio switch/2kanaals mixer, kun je dus extra specifieke geluiden per wagen realiseren.
> 
> Bel eens naar de technische dienst daar, misschien kunnen hun je verder helpen.
> 
> Helaas zijn er bijna geen legale-vrije VHF frequenties meer (ivm digitenne e.d.), want VHF draagt verder dan UHF, maar is dan wel weer storingsgevoeliger.
> 
> Of eventueel een straalzender gebruiken met meerdere ontvangers voor die frequentie. Dat is dan wel mono (tenzij je nieuwe duurdere systemen gebruikt), maar je draagt wel een kilometer of 5. MET obstakels!
> T_Sound



Hier gaat het om steeds dezelfde tour( een beetje zoals in Disney parijs,zijn we ook gaan bekijken...). Kan je makkelijk extra antennes en boosters plaatsen. Bij ons is het elke keer een ander stad en andere route,die nog kan gewijzigd worden op het laatse monent om veiligheisdredenen of zo.

----------


## flurk

Er wordt door sommigen gesuggereerd dat je fysisch niet in staat bent om meer dan 1 wagen op hetzelfde moment te horen.
Dit kan ik pertinent tegenspreken. Er zijn plaatsen waar we rond een marktplein rijden of zo, dan kan je makkelijk 3 tot ' wagens op hetzelfde moment waarnemen. Het is nog zo leuk als die allemaal synchroon muziek weergeven.

----------


## T_Sound

Toch zul je dan altijd delay's horen gezien de afstand tussen de verschillende audio bronnen. Mij ging het om delays in je signaal.

Is het niet via Wifi te realiseren, met extra boosters?

En je zegt wel dat je route e.d. misschien gewijzigd kan worden, maar je zult toch voor draadloos moeten, of tijdgecodeerde acties in je afspeel pc, maar dan moet je er weer op elke wagen een pc/laptop hebben staan EN je zult alle pc's op exact dezelfde tijd moeten hebben.
Anders is draadloos de enige oplossing, denk ik.

----------


## remco_k

> We hebben al verschillende toestellen en systemen geprobeerd:
> wave-player die allen samen worden gestart: na een kwartier zit je toch met een delay



Welkom in de wereld van de electronica waar 44,1 kHz lang niet altijd precies 44,1 kHz is... :-) (of 48 of 96, of you name it - dit hele probleem is waarom er synchronisatie is bedacht)
Alle players hebben een afwijking, de een iets meer dan de ander. Houd rekening dat ze zomaar 0,01% af kunnen wijken van elkaar, zolang ze niet aan elkaar zijn gesynced.


Ik zie een hoop dingen langskomen die wettelijk gezien niet mogen. Sennheiser setjes met 10 Watt (WTF!!!??) eindtrappen erachter, Wifi met extra boosters...

Toch nog maar even met de lokale omroepen bellen, die hebben doogaans reportage zenders, compleet met ontvangers antennes en vergunning.
We (ik werk voor een lokale) hebben die van ons weleens gebruikt om 2 carnaval wagens aan elkaar te "knopen". Ging prima. Maar mono, want we hebben een mono reportage zender. Maar geen hond op straat die dát hoort cq opvalt. Bereik ervan is meer dan 5 km bij goed gerichte antennes.
Ze zijn er ook stereo, je kan ze ook gewoon huren bij diverse zaken in NL en Belgie, of gewoon kopen. Vergeet dan alleen je vergunning niet te regelen.

Je kan ook per lokatie een evenementen zender proberen te regelen. Dan maak je ergens een klein studiotje met zender, tuners op de wagens en werken maar. De kans dat het echt slaagt is niet erg groot. Veel werk.

----------


## flurk

Ik zie een hoop dingen langskomen die wettelijk gezien niet mogen. Sennheiser setjes met 10 Watt (WTF!!!??) eindtrappen erachter, Wifi met extra boosters...

Voor de 10 wat zenders hebben vergunningen voor zowel Belgie en nederland ( is voor ns geregeld door RTF Transmissions). :Smile:  Dus cdeze keer was alles legaal.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Er wordt door sommigen gesuggereerd dat je fysisch niet in staat bent om meer dan 1 wagen op hetzelfde moment te horen.
> Dit kan ik pertinent tegenspreken. Er zijn plaatsen waar we rond een marktplein rijden of zo, dan kan je makkelijk 3 tot ' wagens op hetzelfde moment waarnemen. Het is nog zo leuk als die allemaal synchroon muziek weergeven.



Dit kun je alleen dan synchroon krijgen wanneer de wagens achter elkaar aanrijden en alle weergevers van voor naar achter gericht zijn.
Wanneer je dan in een rondje gaat rijden wordt het alsnog een rommeltje.
De enige manier om dat te voorkomen is in die gevallen alle geluid van één wagen laten komen.

----------


## daviddewaard

Wat dacht je van XLR haspels van 100m tussen de wagens?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

of je zet in een wagen een computer die de muziek afspeeld via een podcast op internet via wifi en de andere wagens pikken dit weer met een computer op.

----------


## moderator

Iemand al eens geprobeerd om een wifi radio uitzending een dag in de lucht te houden?
Kan prima, de weergevers hebben allemaal ander volume, andere afstanden tot de oortjes, delay zal je altijd houden.

Ik suggereer niets, maar met een hoop auto's dezelfde muziek weergeven zonder delay: de eerste die het lukt moet het echt hier plaatsen, wil het best een keer meemaken!

----------


## SPS

> Wat dacht je van XLR haspels van 100m tussen de wagens? 
> 
> of je zet in een wagen een computer die de muziek afspeeld via een podcast op internet via wifi en de andere wagens pikken dit weer met een computer op.



Precies!
Internet via GPRS. Of I-Phones of hoe heet dat tegenwoordig allemaal.
Hoe het ook zij, Internet is tegenwoordig heel eenvoudig draadloos via ge-eigende netwerken te ontvangen.
Zou de oplossing in die richting zoeken...

Paul.

----------


## laserguy

Ja, en timing heb je dan helemaal niet meer. Als je een kakofonie van jewelste wil dan moet je vooral gaan streamen.

----------


## remco_k

> Iemand al eens geprobeerd om een wifi radio uitzending een dag in de lucht te houden?
> Kan prima, de weergevers hebben allemaal ander volume, andere afstanden tot de oortjes, delay zal je altijd houden.
> 
> Ik suggereer niets, maar met een hoop auto's dezelfde muziek weergeven zonder delay: de eerste die het lukt moet het echt hier plaatsen, wil het best een keer meemaken!



Met het afspelen van een stream heb je exact hetzelfde probleem als met een wave player of elke hardware speler: ze gaan out of sync lopen. Zie mijn vorige post.

Alleen door gebruik te maken van het wifi netwerk en internet heb je zojuist de 2 zwakste schakels geintroduceerd waar je gewoon geen last van wilt hebben. Wifi is simpelweg niet betrouwbaar genoeg voor _dit_ doel.

Wat betreft de delay: ik weet niet hoe jij een reportage zender ziet of het reeds gebruikte sennheiser setje, maar dat is ouderwets analoog met de snelheid van het licht. Op zo'n afstand van een paar honderd meter, afgerond 0 msec vertraging. De grootste delay die ontstaat is de looptijd van de speakers van de wagens naar de oren van de mensen. En daar zit 'm het probleem in. Dat kan je onmogelijk universeel oplossen. Wel kan je dat doen 1 richting op, maar dan loop je de andere richting op weer uit de pas. Als je dan zorgt dat dat wordt overstemd is er niets aan de hand. Maar op te lossen is dat niet.

----------


## moderator

Helemaal eens Remco, maar wat is het probleem daarmee?
Wanneer je in die ene richting netjes zit, ga je weer manco wanneer de afstanden veranderen ( ene wagen staat stil andere rijdt etc)
Het probleem met ongelijk aankomen van geluid bij die wagens blijft zoals je terecht aangeeft. Waarom dan heel complex een oplossing creëren?

Ik mis het ff :Frown:

----------


## speakertech

> Ik ben op zoek naar een manier om simultaan geluid te krijgen op een parade. Even schetsen.
> Parade bestaat uit een 16 tal wagens, elk met generator en geluidsinstallatie.
> Tussen de wagens kunnen nog andere groepen komen naargelang de plaats van de parade. In zijn geheel kan dit uitrekken tot ongeveer een 800m.
> Nu is het zo dat op alle wagens eenzelfde muzieklijn afspeelt, al dan niet aangevuld met specifieke geluiden ( treingeluiden bij de locomotief bv.).
> Als dit simultaan is komt het geheel mooier over en is dit ook minder lastig voor zowel figuranten,medewerkers als toeschouwers.
> We hebben al verschillende toestellen en systemen geprobeerd:
> wave-player die allen samen worden gestart: na een kwartier zit je toch met een delay
> Dit jaar hebben we geprobeerd met een IEM systeem aangevuld met booster van 10 watt maar ook dit lijkt niet de ideale manier. Het zendbereik is soms te klein en in het centrum van de stad is dit toch moeilijk te realiseren ( wave-player stond midden parade,zender 10 watt naar voor,en zender 10 watt naar achter).
> Het systeem moet flexibel zijn ( volgorde van de parade kan aangepast worden tot net voor de start). We zijn nooit langer dan een paar uur op dezelfde plaats ( dus grote montages zijn door tijdsgebrek niet mogelijk). We toeren zowel in Belgie als in Nederland en Frankrijk ( volgend jaar komt Duitsland erbij).
> ...



De eenvoudigste manier is de aanschaf van een FM omroepzender, zoals die door meerdere leveranciers gebouwd wordt, ook door bijv HF-prints. Op elke wagen komt dan een normale FM tuner. Het gebruik van dergelijk soort zenders is in Nederland gereglementeerd door het Agentschap Telecom. Je krijgt een evenementenvergunning, voor een bijzondere gelegenheid, die van korte duur is. De vergunning moet ruim vooraf worden aangevraagd, ivm met publikatie van de vergunning.
De FMzender heeft een bereik van enkele kilometers en kan zonodig een vaste opstelling langs het parkoers hebben. Het maakt ook het plaatsen van een zendantenne eenvoudiger.

Delay corrigeren is in deze situatie niet op te lossen. De tuners geven op hetzelfde moment zonder delay het signaal af. Delay ontstaat pas als het hoorbare audio door de lucht naar de luisteraar moet. Elke wagen heeft een andere afstand t.o.v. een willekeurige luisteraar. Uitregelen zoals dat bijv bij vaste geluidsstacks gebeurt is hier onmogelijk. Het enige wat je nog kunt doen, is zolang de stoet door een straat trekt, het volume van de individuele wagens niet te hoog op te trekken. Als de stoet op een plein staat of rijdt, is het niet mogelijk om looptijd te corrigeren. Het is wel zo dat de toeschouwers bij een wagen, deze beter zullen horen dan de andere wagens, omdat het geluid daarvan zachter klinkt door de afstand en een soort maskeereffect optreedt. Staat een toeschouwer tussen twee wagens in, dan zal zijn staanplaats uitmaken of hij dubbel hoort of niet (midden tussen twee wagens.
Alle discussies ten spijt, maar beter krijg je het niet, louter en alleen omdat de zaak in beweging is en afstanden en dus looptijden voortdurend veranderen.  Bovendien werkt delay maar een kant op. Is de stoet voorbij dan zou de delay ook om moeten keren. Voor de volgende toeschouwers is het dan weer juist verkeerd. Een utopie dus.
Nogmaals, geluidssterkte aanpassen per wagen, tot een acceptabel niveau.

Hetzelfde probleem treedt trouwens ook op bij parkoersversterking, waarbij het onmogelijk is om elke luidspreker te delayen. Een oordeelkundige opstelling van de luidsprekers zorgt ervoor dat bijv. spraak toch verstaanbaar blijft.
Drie kilometer parkoers? Maken we gewoon hoor!

Speakertech

----------


## nightline

Ik heb het nooit getest, maar zou draadloos industrieel ethernet iets zijn? Al is het alleen maar om de zaak te synchroniseren. 

Mvg

Jack

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor wat betreft de looptijdverschillen tussen de wagens onderling kun je wel voor weergevers kiezen met een beperkte spreiding zodat het geluid zo nauwkeurig mogelijk te richten is.
Het 'rondje marktplein' zal echter altijd een probleem blijven.

----------


## flurk

Ik denk dat ik verder ga in de richting van per wagen een mini laptop en een time-code.
Bedankt voor alle inlichtingen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik denk dat ik verder ga in de richting van per wagen een mini laptop en een time-code.
> Bedankt voor alle inlichtingen.



Was precies wat ik voor wilde stellen. Je kunt dan de time code via GPS locken en dan kan het met een verschil veel kleiner als 1 ms, ruim voldoende voor zo'n toepassing. Wij doen dat met synchroniseren van meetsystemen ook, alleen dan willen/gaan we nog veel verder.

----------


## shure-fan

voor audio distrubibutie : op de main wagen (waar dus gedraaid wordt)  2x een shure uhf-r belt packzender op 50 mw, en op hoogte brengen.

voor ontvangst op volg wagens:

dubbele ontvanger  (stereo signaal)  met 2 vlaggen,  vlaggen niet bij elkaar zetten,  maar een paar meter uit elkaar,   en uiteraard op hoogte brengen


800 meter is wel wat ver weg,  dus daar kun je weer extra beltjes voor gebruiken

maar uhf-r is je antwoord voor audio

----------


## T_Sound

Beste medeforummers,

ik zit met ongeveer hetzelfde probleem als de TS. Wij moeten met een marathon 2 start/finish plekken van (hetzelfde) geluid voorzien.

Het is de volgende opzet.

Er zijn 2 startbogen, bij de één start het amateur team en bij de main start, start het prof. team. De bogen liggen ongeveer 250 meter van elkaar vandaan. Wanneer er bij een boog gestart wordt, staat er een presentator/interviewer bij, deze moet EN bij de opdat moment gebruikte boog verstaanbaar zijn, maar 250 meter verder (bij de main boog) ook nog. Op het hoogste punt hebben we ongeveer 4 á 5 meter tot onze beschikking. Delay-stacks zijn een optie, maar voor 250 meter heb je dan nog behoorlijk wat stacks nodig (geen line-array tot onze beschikking).
Het signaal, wat de luidsprekers weer gaan geven, word digitaal/draadloos gesynchroniseerd, dus dat zal het probleem niet zijn... denk ik. 

Hebben jullie tips?

Op dit moment hebben we tot onze beschikking:
4x Logic System CS1296 toppen
4x KS T3 topjes
2 of 4 acoustic line ct-12 topjes (worden het liefst NIET gebruikt indien niet nodig).
(alle weergevers zijn passief, dus daar zullen versterkers bij moeten komen)

Kunnen jullie hier wat mee?

Ik dacht zelf aan het idee om 2 logic toppen (perkant) op elkaar te zetten, maar dan de bovenste op de kop (dus de hoorns zullen dan moeten koppelen, al is dit al een hoorn geladen kast, heeft het dan nog nut?) al vraag ik mij dan af of je 1: die 250 meter (is behoorlijke afstand) gaat halen (zonder al teveel delay) en 2: als je bij de andere boog de luidsprekers tegen de andere in richten, kom je met fase verschuivingen en interferentie te zitten (volgens mij) klopt dit? Dan hangen we namelijk de KS topjes bij de andere boog neer (eventueel onderelkaar zodat ze te richten zijn).

Enig advies?

Alvast bedankt.

groeten
T_Sound

----------


## remco_k

Gewoon de helft van de speakers bij het ene start punt zetten met een versterker, de andere helft bij het andere startpunt met een versterker en dan 250 meter XLR trekken is geen optie? (ja, ik weet het het is wel ver, maar het is mogelijk).
Of anders een draadloos Sennheiser (oid) setje ertussen gebruiken om 'kabel' te sparen.

Als je alle speakers opstelt bij 1 startpunt, hoort het andere startpunt het geluid aanzienlijk later, c.a. 750 msec (geluid heeft bij 0 graden een snelheid van 331 m/s). Dat is dan weer op te lossen door alles in het midden op te stellen. Dan horen beide startpunten het geluid met 375 msec vertraging maar wel gelijkertijd.

----------


## showband

Is het niet veel simpeler op te lossen?

allebei de systemen wel een ander muziekje (MP3) en alleen de presentatiemicrofoon bij de beide geluidsinstalaties opvangen en inmixen?

Heb je aan een wireless en twee receivers voldoende om je hele probleem op te lossen....

----------


## T_Sound

Allereerst bedankt voor je reactie.

Wat betreft het overdragen van de bronnen (muziek/spraak e.d.) op beide systemen hetzelfde is geen probleem.
Het probleem is, om met zo weinig mogelijk poespas, met het fysieke geluid, de afstand van 250 meter te overbruggen, zodat de mensen die dichterbij de luidsprekers staan niet doof worden, maar dat het over die afstand nog wel duidelijk is, maar omdat je dan al aan een paar miliseconden delay hebt (wanneer je het met 1 systeem zou doen), is het al vervelend voor de deelnemers met: klaar voor de start: AF! en met het idee wat ik had, om 2 systemen te laten draaien: 1 bij de main-boog en 1 bij de amateur boog, dus dan staan de systemen naar elkaar toe gericht, hoeveel problemen kun je dan verwachten met deze setup en hoe zou je dat op kunnen lossen.

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Is het niet een mogelijkheid om op tussenafstanden van een meter of 40 tussen de bogen kasten neer te zetten?
Dan heb je minimaal last van looptijdverschillen, relatief weinig kabel nodig en overal een egaal geluid.
De afstanden zijn zo groot dat je dat akoestisch nooit kunt overbruggen, tenzij je een serieus line-array gebruikt.
Gebruik je twee systemen tegen elkaar gericht dan verwacht ik ook weinig problemen om de simpele reden dat je in het midden een heel groot stuk zult hebben waar je geen van beide systemen kunt verstaan.
Iedere verdubbeling van afstand neemt de geluidsdruk met 6 dB af, bij een druk van 120 dB op één meter (en dat is al erg hard) heb je na 125 meter nog slechts 78 dB over en dat is nauwelijks voldoende om boven een mensen menigte uit te komen.
Eigenlijk is dit gewoon een klusje voor een 100 Volt systeem.

----------


## T_Sound

Daar was ik al bang voor, heel erg bedankt, ik denk inderdaad dat we dan met delay stacks/tussen-systemen gaan werken. Een 100v systeem hebben we (nog) niet tot onze beschikking, maar we hebben wel kasten genoeg (eventueel nog wat ART 525 van RCF).

groeten T_Sound

----------


## MusicXtra

> Daar was ik al bang voor, heel erg bedankt, ik denk inderdaad dat we dan met delay stacks/tussen-systemen gaan werken. Een 100v systeem hebben we (nog) niet tot onze beschikking, maar we hebben wel kasten genoeg (eventueel nog wat ART 525 van RCF).
> 
> groeten T_Sound



Bij de opstelling die ik beschreef moet je dus juist NIET gaan delayen, je moet zorgen dat de kasten zo gericht worden dat de overlap minimaal is met toch een goede dekking dan heb je de minste last van problemen.
En een 100 Volt systeem heeft alleen als voordeel dat je met heel lange speakerkabels kunt werken, nu zul je lange XLR kabels nodig hebben en bij elke stack versterkers moeten plaatsen, voordeel is wel dat je een betere geluidskwaliteit hebt.

----------


## speakertech

> Een 100v systeem hebben we (nog) niet tot onze beschikking, 
> 
> groeten T_Sound



Kan ik wel voor zorgen hoor,
parkoersversterking zijn we op ingericht.
Reportage zenders heb ik ook voor je.
Als ik op T-sound zoek, zit je in Rotterdam, maar dat kan natuurlijk  ook een ander bedrijf zijn.
Speakertech

----------

